# Yo! From Philly.



## chrissymc (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello everyone!
   My name is Chrissy and I'm from Philly. I'm new here and I love this site. I am a private chef and can wander the internet for hours reading about food. For Christmas my husband gave me a stovetop smoker and I love it. This summer I plan to invest in an outdoor smoker and I can't wait! My main problem is that I live in Philly, and I don't trust my brand new smoker to live outside. Chaining it up wouldn't work because it doesn't take much to cut through the chains with a cutter
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I'm thinking I may have to keep it at the in-laws house in Jersey. I'm also hoping to buy a smoker for my employers so that I can play with it there and experiement...and get paid for it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




   I look forward to getting to know everyone here and reading your adventures. I love it when people post their pics of what they make. 
ChrissyMc


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey! Welcome to SMF... i live right outside of Philly... still have a lot of family in South Philly though! 

GO BIRDS!!!!


----------



## treegje (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Chrissy, Welcome to SMF. Don't know what to tell you about prople stealing your smoker, but it sure would be funny if you put an alarm on it!


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Chrissy.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## chrissymc (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!
RealtorTerry, Unfortunately, the alarm wouldn't deter anyone. They get ignored, just like the car alarms around here do! 
I could disguise the smoker as a planter or something, but all that metal is tempting to some people. I doubt it would be stolen because it's a way cool smoker, but because it's a whole lotta metal, lol.
Chrissy


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome to SMF. Check out the 5 day ecourse if you havent already. As for being scared it will be stolen I can understand. Most of the smaller units can be moved inside once your done. Do you have a garage or shed?


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome to smf, maybe anchor it to a patio/sidewalk, or put some police caution tape around your smoker area.


----------



## etcher1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 14, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse [/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
*http://tinyurl.com/ygg8gfb*

*http://tinyurl.com/yjavfkj*

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
*http://tinyurl.com/ykq5p9t*

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

*http://tinyurl.com/yjm4xkh*


----------



## ellymae (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 15, 2010)

First off welcome Chrissy to *SMF*. Why don't you buy a gas grill and mon=unt it to a rolling dolly and then you could smoke with it and when your finished and it cools down you could just whell it in a safer place. Or buy a big pit bull and then chain him to it. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addictio


----------



## caveman (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome to SMF Chrissy.  And Yo back to ya!  It looks as if you are going to enjoy your stay here & have some serious fun in the process.  That's what it is all about.  Glad to have you.


----------



## meateater (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview. I live in an apartment and have mine in the balcony closet when not in use if that helps.


----------



## eman (Apr 15, 2010)

Look into getting an MES.  Electric smoker so no open flames . Cools down quickly after use . I bought a cheap dolly and just leave the smoker on the dolly while smoking. Roll it in and out of my storage shed as needed.
 Oh yea, i allmost forgot 
Welcome to my addiction!


----------



## cheapchalee (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Chrissy, this is the best site for all your smoking needs.

We like qview,

Chalee


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome Chrissy!  I'm about 40 minutes NW of you.  Do you have a storage area in your yard or would you have to carry into a basement?  You might be better off having it at the in-laws...except a lot of smokes require a lot of time so you'd have to prepare to spend all day there sometimes!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Oh and for the suggestion to chain a pit bull to it...you know that in Philly they'd steal the Pit bull!!!


----------



## jpp (Apr 15, 2010)

welcome. im also new to the site seems to be lots of folks here that knows whats up. and for your new smoker concrete the feet in the ground or maybe a cement pad with some threaded rod.


----------



## stansbbq (Apr 15, 2010)

Chrissey, go with the idea of having work invest(it's deductable?!)and play there. I see you serving Brisket sands. in about 6mos!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 15, 2010)

Todd


----------



## philly single (Apr 19, 2010)

Welcome :)  I'm right across the bridge in S NJ...


----------



## wingrider1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello pal, welcome to the SMF. Take a look at the bullet style smokers. Small enough to break down and put inside if you need to. Enjoy...


----------



## smokednarwhal (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Chrissy, welcome to SMF.  Glad to have you.


----------

